# What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght?



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

can someone help me.. i'd like to know how much these wiegh compared to my stockie 15" alloys. If heavier, has anyone felt the difference when driving? Also for those with these rims, what tire size would you recommend to be the best to fill wheelwell gap and also for performance? 
i'd like to get these rims before the year ends







Ive heard tremendous things about these rims when it comes to quality.. but hell that's what you pay an arm and a leg for..


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*








bumpity bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhype55 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

23lbs for 17x8, i found out from a few pages with wheel weights
they are nice wheels, if you have a mk4 jetta, good choice is to run 225/45/17, stock tire size on the optional 17" vw wheels on 2001 cars
cheers


----------



## TurboJetta2000 (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (dhype55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]they are nice wheels, if you have a mk4 jetta, good choice is to run 225/45/17, stock tire size on the optional 17" vw wheels on 2001 cars
cheers[HR][/HR]​Ok quick question for you, when going fo a tire size, i.e. 225/45/17
i want maximum perofrmance for summer/spring....track use and occasional drive to tracks...so i dont care about noise, etc.
i would like a tire obviously with moderate tread wear, lasting.....25,000-50,000? (is that reasonable, what is wear rating...AA, A, B mileage expected ?)
And what tire is the opinionated best?
Bridgestone Potenza S-02 Poles?
Pirelli P-Zero Rosso Assimmetrico?
Yokohama A520?
BF goodrich S-Force TA KD?
I have the crappy stock 15" now, and my tire is feeling it...
Its lowered on coilovers, so i am guessing 17" are the best for track use?
Most say 18" are too much, is this true, or is it just the cost of rubber?
Thanks


----------



## BRBarian (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... and also for performance? 
[HR][/HR]​That depends on what you mean by performance... 
If you want maximum acceleration and mimimum stopping distances, go with a lightweight 15" alloy wheel.
If you want optimal cornering, then go with something larger.
The moment of interia of a wheel increases as the 4th power of the radius (with all scale parameters conserved). This means that large wheels will give rather poor mileage and poor acceleration.


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (BRBarian)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'd like to know how much these wiegh compared to my stockie 15" alloys. If heavier, has anyone felt the difference when driving?[HR][/HR]​As I found out the hard way, even if the wheel is lighter than stock, the 17" tire is not, and the end result will be a heavier wheel. I bought some 17" SSR Competition wheels recently with the *hopes* of being able to have 17" wheels that perform like my 15's, but no such luck. The SSR's are apparently only 14lbs. each, but they're ~45lbs. with tires! (Kumho Ecstas) So, I think 17's look best on an A3, and 15's perform best... so go with a 16" wheel and get a little of both worlds








quote:[HR][/HR]Also for those with these rims, what tire size would you recommend to be the best to fill wheelwell gap and also for performance? [HR][/HR]​Try using this to determine a good tire size:
VENOM wheel tire calculator
I have 215/40/17's, and although I like the width, the overall diameter is bigger than stock and results in a little rubbing. I think that 215/35/17's would be perfect, but I don't think anyone makes such a tire.


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (Blitzkrieg)*

thanks blitz, reason why im asking is i have a 2.0 and i was wondering if Oettinger's would result in poor mileage and such. Im torn between 2 rims at the moment and am very undecided. I mean my car is slow already so should i make it even Slower by adding heavier rims. hmmm? I am also lookin into BBS RC's, I am so bad at searching wheel weights, so any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks.
TisH


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

Ton's o-wheel weights:
http://home.earthlink.net/~cvlocas/wheels.html
Yes, by buying 17's, you will pretty much be making your car slower in both accelerating and decelerating







The difference is noticable immeadiately. It's also been my experience that the lower profile tires don't perform as well on the street as the 15's. For auto-crossing, 17's work fine, but in real-life where there are bumps on the road, the heavier "upsprung weight" of the 17's and the ultra-stiff sidewalls will often cause you your car to "skip" over bumps rather than absorb them. (I live in Wisconsin where all roads are bumpy!)
If you find that you don't really do much racing (street or otherwise), I say get the 17's (but keep your 15's for serious driving)... you'll find yourself staring at your car much more







If you find you're car is too slow with them, that's all the more reason to get forced-induction! BTW, I hope you have aftermarket suspension on your car... if you don't, putting 17's on it will make it look like a 4x4.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

You're paying an arm and a leg for the name.
17"s compared to 15"s will help with ride quality and handling.
But they're no different than other 17X8 wheels. They're not forged, multi-piece, exotic lightweights, nothing. 
They're cool looking name-brand wheels. 
I've got eyes for a set of 18"s myself.


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

Dont knock her for her wheel choice man!
Its her boy friend got them in his audi and they wanna drive around like a cute couple (you know the corny folk who wear the same tee shirts holding hands in the street? but this is the cool version!!!)!!
enjoy !!!!!!


[Modified by donmoses, 8:27 PM 10-7-2001]


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (donmoses)*

well put donmoses, yeah we wanna be a corny couple who matches, so what? sue me. hehehe.. i think its cute that we have the same passion. 
Man i want these wheels so bad.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

I'm not knocking your choice.
I guess the fact that my statement "I have eyes for a set of 18"s myself" doesn't out and say I LIKE THEM TOO.
But the same way a Armani t-shirt is $85, it's the label you're paying the premium price.


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (Jman5000)*

so im a label wh0re, didn't you know? but for real, im choosing the wheel because it's strong and can suffer the pot ridden holes without taking any beatings. i know because my bf has the RZs and hasnt bent one at all. What tires should i get also? Pirellis?.. im am very ill-knowledged here.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (coolgirl)*

As Jman5000 stated, the Oettiger's aren't really any stronger than any other wheel on the market due to the way they are manufactured... chances are that your boyfriend is just really careful where he drives so he doesn't mangle some insanely expensive wheels! (But then again, all of us who roll 17's are pretty careful of where we drive.) If I'm not mistaken, a forged wheel is the strongest, and a cast wheel is the weekest (?) I know BBS has a good rep for being a strong wheel, and SSR does too thanks to the Semi-Solid Forging (one reason why I bought 'em.)
For tires, lots of people seem to like the Kumho Ecstas... including me. They're relatively inexpensive for W-rated tires and I like 'em better than the Pirelli P7000's I had (which were more money.) The only thing I don't like about the Kumho's is the name!!!


----------



## dhype55 (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (Blitzkrieg)*

If your serious looking at the RE, if u can afford it get the 18". If u see the 2 wheels together, 17" and 18", the 18" look so much nicer for some reason. The design of the spokes look differnt on the 18" then 17". Weight is not much of a issue if your looking at wheel over 16". Tires get really heavy in 17" + sizes.
Oettingers on VW's look so pimp, you'll only see them on vw/audi's. So that's a good enough reason to get them besides that they have the classic look.
Strength, the RE's are a pretty strong wheel, my buddy has 18" on his mk4 and he's hit some big potholes and bumps around town without bending anything.....yet.
Bang for dollar tires are the kumho's, parada's or falken's. Don't get p7000, i had them on my previous set of rims, no no good.


----------



## coolgirl (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (dhype55)*

thanks dhype55, your post is very much appreciated.


----------



## BRBarian (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: What is Oettinger RE 17x8 wieght? (dhype55)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Weight is not much of a issue if your looking at wheel over 16". Tires get really heavy in 17" + sizes.
[HR][/HR]​Not true. It's not the tire weight.... It's the moment of inertia (as well as total weight) for the complete wheel/tire combination that'll bite you in the larger wheel sizes.
Just take it to he extreme to understand. Image a 24" wheel with tiny tires. The thing would make a pretty good flywheel, but it wouldn't be all that easy to spin it up (i.e. very slow).
I don't mind spending my money to improve my car, but I won't spend a lot of money to make it go slow....
If you want the best 0-60 times, go with the lightweight 15" wheels
If you want optimal cornering, go with lightweight 17" wheels
If you want a good balance, go with lightweight 16" wheels
If you want to look stupid...


----------

